# newbie and pregnyl query



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
I am on cd13 today, had a scan on fri one follie at 14mm, I have another scan tomorrow.  I think I will be taking my pregnyl jab after scan tomorrow to be basted on tues.  Now my questions are:

Today I have had LOADS of fertile cm, me and dh have done the deed yesterday and today, we will now have to abstain until tues (we don't have sperm issues and my consul said absitnence it is more of a confidence thing for the male not a sperm quantity/quality thing for us). just a bit worried that I may miss the eggy boat if waiting for basting until tues.

How long after pregnyl should I ov?

Does this sound right to you only one day difference between trigger shot and basting?

should basting be after I have def ov and will I have a scan before basting?

Do we have sex after basting and for how many days?

Sorry for all the questions,      hate asking my consul all this in case he thinks I am a pain in the ar*e!

many thanks an anxious strawbs xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Strawbs

Will try and help - but ask the consultant too when you go too as they all have their own way of doing things!

Ovulation doesn't normally happen until follies are around 22 - and they grow 1.5-2mm per day.  So if you were 14 on Friday - should be around 20ish (give or take 1 or 2 either way).  So don't think that you have missed the boat - but the scan will show tomorrow re size of follies.

Tuesday sounds perfect timing - which would mean pregnyl injection on monday.  Ovulation is normally about 24-36 hours (not 100% sure on timing - think it can vary between this).  I think most clinics prefer to do the IUI just before ovulation so that the eggs have a welcome party!  In my case I take pregnyl at 11am the day before IUI  - and have the IUI at 1 the next day 

Lots of cm is the norm with the drugs so don't worry!

And my clinic advise bms a day after IUI to make sure!!

Sounds like everything is going well!  Fingers crossed for you tomorrow and Tuesday! 

Molly xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Strawbs,

sounds like you are 1 day behind where i am.  My follies are 19mm and 20mm.  They have given me pregnyl today (which makes the follies grow their last bit) and the consultant said i would ovulate about 40 hours later.  IUI booked for tomorrow (24 hours post Injection).  He said tha that timing ensures there are spermwaiting for the eggs.  then we can back it all up naturally as sperm also not an issue for us.

I know exactly how you feel...but i'm making a resolution to try not to think too much and let them get on with it. (last month got BFN so trying not to set myself up too much this time but stay positive...easily said.)

Hope all goes well on tues.  I'm being basted tomorrow at 12, then resting, then going to see little britain in evening...i hear laughter helps.



Ginny xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Ginny I have seen little britain and it is very funny!  will you be testing boxing day?

I will be taking tues and wed off work but work for myself and cant take anymore time off than that!

good luck girls, here's for some xmas bfps!!  There seems to be a bit of a roll on here at the mo!               

strawbs xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

woo hoo
my one large follie is looking great (hope one is enough!)  it is 21mm, just had my pregnyl which stung a bit and now have my first basting tomorrow at 4pm, taking wed thurs off work to chill out.  My lining was 11mm which I think is great


good luck girls lets keep the bfp's rolling        


strawbs xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just want to wish Strawbs all the best with her iui      
hope you get the best xmas pressie ever  

Lots of love 
Emmaxxx


----------

